# Smoked Steelhead Trout



## TNJAKE (Feb 6, 2021)

Evening fellas and non fellas. Picked up some steelhead trout from sam's club the other day. Decided to smoke it today
	

		
			
		

		
	







Rubbed it up about an hour in advance with these 2 rubs. A delicious combo
	

		
			
		

		
	


















Onto the smoker at 200 using bear mountain gourmet blend
	

		
			
		

		
	






2 hours later IT was 150 so I pulled them
	

		
			
		

		
	






Plated with a salad and some quinoa and wild rice
	

		
			
		

		
	






A delicious meal. Trout was outstanding!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 6, 2021)

Those look incredible Jake! Nice.


----------



## pushok2018 (Feb 6, 2021)

Beautiful looking plate, Jake. Like!


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 6, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Those look incredible Jake! Nice.


Thanks bud turned out tasty


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 6, 2021)

pushok2018 said:


> Beautiful looking plate, Jake. Like!


Appreciate it bud!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Feb 6, 2021)

I take it the pellets were a hit?


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 6, 2021)

Very nice Jake. It looks amazing!


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 6, 2021)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> I take it the pellets were a hit?


Best I've used and I've tried alot


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 6, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Very nice Jake. It looks amazing!


Thanks Jeff!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Feb 6, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Best I've used and I've tried alot


That's good news.  The trout looks awesome Jake!


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 6, 2021)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> That's good news.  The trout looks awesome Jake!


Thanks Dave!


----------



## Paulie Walnuts 440 (Feb 6, 2021)

Looks amazing ! What temp and wood did you use


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 6, 2021)

Paulie Walnuts 440 said:


> Looks amazing ! What temp and wood did you use


Thanks. These were done on my pellet smoker at 200° using a blend of oak, hickory, maple and cherry


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 6, 2021)

Wow those look great Jake !  I've seen the rub the  Private Selection rubs but never tried them. Sure love the looks and color .


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 6, 2021)

Yum!


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 7, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Wow those look great Jake !  I've seen the rub the  Private Selection rubs but never tried them. Sure love the looks and color .


Thanks bud. Both those rubs are delicious


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 7, 2021)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Yum!


Lol thanks Stuart


----------



## Steve H (Feb 7, 2021)

Great looking fish Jake!


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 7, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Great looking fish Jake!


Appreciate it steve!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 7, 2021)

Excellent looking meal Jake, nice job man!


----------

